# Air travel



## rachelha (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/149412/Plane-crazy-We-carry-a-syringe-on-jet-at-terror-airport

I heard something about a reporter carrying a syringe onto a plane without any security checks on the news, I have tracked to article to the Sunday Express, it was an insulin pen they took through.  Has anyone been through an airport since the pant-bomber incident - if so did you have any more hassle than normal??


----------



## Pompey9819 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes I tend to travel a fair amount with work, I carry a headed letter from my doctor with his contact information on it stating that I?m didactic and take insulin, I only had one problem with a job?s worth saying that I could not take it with my, I asked for his supervisor and the airport doctor and got the issue cleared up.  If you need to take medication with you then do so, if they try to stop you kick up a fuss.  It?s also worth contacting the airline before you go as well and tell them you need to take it with you so they have it on record


----------



## Einstein (Jan 5, 2010)

Since the various bomb scares and increased security of the past couple of years I've travelled with two pens, syringes, needles, lancets and controlled drugs, ALL of which have been properly and fully documented, not once in nearly 10 years have I been stopped.

I used to travel by air eight or more times a month, and have now got to the point of not even telling them I'm diabetic and have needles with me.

It doesn't surprise me, but I also think the security staff know very well what they are looking for, I've been asked to show various items that on x-ray looked unusual to them.


----------



## Jules A (Jan 5, 2010)

I feared this would happen. Damned press stirring up a panic about insulin syringes and pens.

I'm most surprised this was done by a diabetic reporter, however, doesn't he want to be allowed to travel?


----------



## Einstein (Jan 5, 2010)

Jules A said:


> I feared this would happen. Damned press stirring up a panic about insulin syringes and pens.
> 
> I'm most surprised this was done by a diabetic reporter, however, doesn't he want to be allowed to travel?


 
I agree this is just highlighting to the terrorists there are still ways around the system and to the authorities diabetics need to be screened further than normal passengers and for what?

Ah, someones ego, to get them noticed and up the promotion ladder.


----------



## aymes (Jan 5, 2010)

I've never had any issues when travelling, always had a letter or prescription on me though, just in case.
I would imagine security staff see insulin pens coming through quite frequently so recognise them for what they are, not a 'syringe' as the article insists! Of course though there is an arguement that they should have checked the contents of it. 
I can see in the future medical supplies like insulin having to be held by the airline staff and having to ask for them when needed, if security continues to be 'increased' i'm not sure what other method they could employ.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 5, 2010)

aymes said:


> I've never had any issues when travelling, always had a letter or prescription on me though, just in case.
> I would imagine security staff see insulin pens coming through quite frequently so recognise them for what they are, not a 'syringe' as the article insists! Of course though there is an arguement that they should have checked the contents of it.
> I can see in the future medical supplies like insulin having to be held by the airline staff and having to ask for them when needed, if security continues to be 'increased' i'm not sure what other method they could employ.


 
They are more comfortable if the insulin cartidges are sealed. As for proving the content of the cartidge is insulin, are they going to make us inject to prove it is? 

The handing over of medical supplies to a member of staff will probably prove difficult, not least at the only area they have to store anything is very limited. Once upon a time there used to be a cloakroom or cupboard for hats and coats, been a while since I was last asked for mine.

Then there is the issue is you're unwell and your meter and everything is with a member of staff how long will it take to get your supplies back to you.

I have flown with syringes, August 2009 was the last time, when I'm away for any time I always take 10 syringes with me, just in case I have a pen fail, at least I can inject for a few days while either sourcing a new pen or syringes while away.

Again, never needed my open letter from my GP or had to explain in the past couple of years about my being diabetic or anything I am carrying, not one problem.

In August last year flying out on holiday I walked through airport security with all my medical supplies in one bag, including controlled drugs (pain killers) all documented and didn't have one question asked. My partner had a swiss army knife in the bottom of a bag and got treated almost as a terrorist. It was just as well I was with her as the little hitler from Group4 needed a few points of legal system explaining to him and even when his management tried to explain he was wrong he wasn't for having it.

His manager confiscated the knife and held it until we returned.

It's good they do their jobs, I know my partner wouldn't have used the knife (it was too blunt!) but their approach was far too heavy handed, the guy seemed to get sent home for his actions.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 5, 2010)

Not really seeing the drama here. 

"Items like syringes, which are designated as sharp objects, should not be taken on board unless the passenger can prove he or she needs them for medical reasons.

If not declared, security staff are expected to find them and then demand that the passenger provides medical documents such as a prescription proving they are needed."

I have always declared that I have insulin pen needles when asked about sharp objects during check in security questions. Theye have always been fine and never asked for any documentation. When I go through security I put my pens in the little plastic liquids bag to pass through security, does everyone do this?


----------



## aymes (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, I put mine inthe liquids bag.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 6, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> When I go through security I put my pens in the little plastic liquids bag to pass through security, does everyone do this?


 
No, I leave my pens in their case(s) and insulins, tablets, needles etc in either a single plastic box with latching lid (food storage type) and excess needles in the suppliers box.

I do leave spare insulin in the manufacturers foil sealed tray to prove it's not been tampered with.

I used to declare my hand, ALWAYS have my GP letter, but got so fed up of not being listened too gave up and just put it on the conveyor.

They are so used to seeing run of the mill legitimate items that I don't think they even waste their or my time with such matters.

One piece of advice when flying with pens is don't leave a needle in the pen ALL of the insulin will be lost from the cartridge with the cabin pressure. There is no risk to cartridges that aren't damaged. Always worth taking at least one spare cartridge of each insulin in case one has a crack in the glass. 

I've not experienced cracked glass after a flight, but have had a few Novorapids which have been cracked when I've come to use them


----------



## Jules A (Jan 6, 2010)

Unfortunately this government has a history of overreacting to perceived risks (eg banning most guns rather than tightening up on licensing). I can see them doing something stupid like requiring that syringes and pens be placed in checked baggage. Even if they require that they are handed to the aircraft crew I for one would not be happy to hand them over to someone elses 'safe keeping'.

The more the press try to find ways to get syringes onto aircraft the higher the risk that the government will overreact.

I've never thought to put my pens or insulin into the liquids bags and never had them queried but I fully expect to have a hard time next time I travel.


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 6, 2010)

You're not supposed to check insulin anyway, because it's too cold where the bags go, and it can freeze and become useless. Or so I've been told anyway


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 6, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> You're not supposed to check insulin anyway, because it's too cold where the bags go, and it can freeze and become useless. Or so I've been told anyway



Thats correct, always keep it in hand luggage.


----------



## RWJ (Jan 7, 2010)

I was told that baggaged holds are now pressurised to avoid baggage gett ing frozen/wet?


----------



## Einstein (Jan 7, 2010)

RWJ said:


> I was told that baggaged holds are now pressurised to avoid baggage gett ing frozen/wet?


 
I wouldn't risk it, it's also hold baggage that ends up where you're not!


----------



## am64 (Jan 7, 2010)

Einstein said:


> I wouldn't risk it, it's also hold baggage that ends up where you're not!



all i can say is thank god i don't fly xx


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 8, 2010)

At what point do you think "they" (the powers that be) will twig that the scumbags who attacked that airport in Scotland last year (attempted car bombing, went wrong thankfully) were qualified, registered NHS doctors, and join the dots to thinking that a letter from "a GP" is not actually any failsafe re what a given person is carrying anyway?   Let's hope someone in the hierarchy is sensible enough to come up with a workable solution rather than some knee jerk reaction when the penny does drop!!   Time to start planning no-fly hols, methinks!


----------

